# Thinking about Puritan Reformed Theological Sem. for M.Th



## JOwen (Feb 27, 2006)

Now that I am settled in my pastorate and can put my official "student years" behind me, I am giving serious thought to Puritan Reformed Theological Sem for my M.Th. I received the application and the 2005-2009 Catalog, and it looks great. Don't get me wrong, Whitefield Theological Sem is a very solid school, but I am very interested in taking advantage of the "Puritan Resource Center", which boasts to have the largest collection of antiquarian Puritan books anywhere in the world! I am looking at doing a M.Th degree on the Three Covenant View of the Westminster Era Divines.
PRTS is quickly becoming the premier Seminary with profs like Dr. Joel Beeke, Sinclair Ferguson (Visiting Professor of Systematic Theology), Hywel Rees Jones, Cornelius Pronk, Maurice Roberts, Derik Thomas, and Morton H. Smith. This list is just a small portion of the over 32 professors and visiting professors.

Any thoughts?

Kind regards,

Jerrold H. Lewis
Pastor, APC Vancouver


----------



## crhoades (Feb 27, 2006)

I've listened to Beeke's Sys II course - Doctrine of God. I've also listened to Ferguson's through WTS PA, Kelley's @ RTS, Covenant's etc. and found Beeke's to be the most thorough and edifying. They are doing great work up there.


----------



## JOwen (Feb 27, 2006)

I took a course on Experimental Preaching at Greenville Presbyterian Theo. Sem. with Beeke and I was very impressed with not only the extent of knowledge of the Puritans (even the Scots!), but also the depth. There is a certain scholarly quality about his efforts that lend to the credibility of the Seminary yet do not take away from his own experiential emphasis. It reallyis an unusual but wonderful balance.

I am happy to know as well that the Free Reformed Churches of North America use PRTS as their official school for training ministers. I have close ties to the FRCNA and find their experimental Calvinism a flagship among the Dutch (very close in ethos to our own "œFree Church" experience in Scotland). I think while Dr. Beeke lends an academic quality to the Seminary, the FRCNA lends ecclesiastical credibility as they are a more mature denomination than Beeke's HRC. Developmentally these two denominations are heading the same direction I think which is the reason they have joined together in training their ministers. Some have suggested a future merger between the FRCNA and the HRC. I think there is a long way to go before that will happen. 

Kind regards,

Jerrold


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 27, 2006)

If you want to study Puritanism then that is the place to go.


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOwen_
> ...I am very interested in taking advantage of the "Puritan Resource Center", which boasts to have the largest collection of antiquarian Puritan books anywhere in the world!



I've heard they have a set of William Perkins (? If I recall correctly) works once owned by Spurgeon and later by A.W. Pink. Spurgeon's seal is embossed on the title page, and Pink's hand written notes can be found in the margins throughout.

And don't forget that Calvin's library (just down the road) has one of the best collections of original documents relating to John Calvin in the U.S.

[Edited on 2-27-2006 by Plimoth Thom]


----------

